# First Impression of Q7 After Driving



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Superb!!!!
This is a fine, fine vehicle. I own a TOUAREG and was expecting a somewhat similar driving experience -- but the two are very, very different. I equate a lot of that to the wheelbase... a longer W/B is going to be less bouncy (not to say the TOUAREG is).
The steering and the settings on the servotronic system are nicely weighted... not too firm... not to soft!
The best part of this vehicle is the roar that comes out of the rear end of the V8. It has that great, good old American V8 sound (despite its German/Slovakian lineage). Jumping the gas rewards you with a sweet sounding engine that will surprise many of those around you, without being obnoxious.
Overall... this vehicle will do very well for Audi. The only thing that irks me is Audi's attempt to distance this vehicle from the TOUAREG. Make no mistake about it... those two vehicles.. and the Porsche Cayenne share quite a few "bits and pieces." Audi's execution of those "bits and pieces" is nicely done though... gotta give 'em that!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trimmer2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: First Impression of Q7 After Driving (TREGinginCO)*

I too was a Touareg owner with all the bells and whistles. I really liked the T but, the VW service is what forced me out of a VW and will probably leave a bad taste in my mouth for years to come. 
The Q7 is what the T wants to be when it grows up! Some luxury items I'd like to see in the Q7 include a V8 or V10 TDI engine, ventilated seats, iPod integration, power third row and power second row seats, integrated factory DVD entertainment system for second row....
I really like the highway bias the Q7 has over the off-road Touareg bias. 99.99% of the time, I'm on paved roads.
I still have yet to see another Q7 on the roads here in South Florida.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: First Impression of Q7 After Driving (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Make no mistake about it... those two vehicles.. and the Porsche Cayenne share quite a few "bits and pieces." Audi's execution of those "bits and pieces" is nicely done though... gotta give 'em that!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ONly 15% of the parts on the Q7 are shared with the VW/Porsche. That is mostly suspension and brakes. This is coming from Audi training on the Q7.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: First Impression of Q7 After Driving (ProjectA3)*

here's what I noticed that were the same from the TOUAREG to the Q7
1: Front and rear brakes (confirmed by the Audi guy - the Q gets the brakes from the V10TDI TOUAREG)
2: Six Speed Transmission (VW stamps all of the tranny in same places as on TOUAREG - Aisin built - although programming is different)
3: Front suspension pieces looked the same - although some of the Audi's parts are aluminum for weight savings
4: Chassis is an extended version of what is used on the TOUAREG/Cayenne.


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

Transmission is different though put together in the same case/housing, this was brought up in my Q7 training. The "transfer case" is also different as its AWD all the time and not selectable. I dont know how the 4wd works on the touareg, I only have exposure to the porsche/audi.
Somthing interesting about the suspension is that its all the same parts wether or not its air or steel sprung.
The brakes are the same as the base (black) model cayanne.


----------

